# Roadside Woes



## Cliff H. (Sep 30, 2006)

Chicken turned out good but I had to finish them on the gas grill.  

I used an old wooster bottle for the marinade.  I used an overly full and lit chimney of lump.  The fire was so hot the maverick could not gauge it.

I shook the marinade on the chicken while over the coals.  I basicly put the fire out with the marinade.  Internal temps stalled at 150 after 1-1/2 hrs.  I moved the birds to the gas grill to finish.  

That is the second time this has happend.  I am going to come up with a plan B.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

Cliff, I cooked roadside chicks tonight also. I half cooked it direct and half indirect. It was done in about 20 - 25 minutes. I brushed the marinade on so as to not make a mess. It put your fire out? Man with the oil in it, it was flaring up when it hit the bottom of the kettle with me.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 30, 2006)

Nick,

I cooked for 15 min indirect and then basted with the marinade over the coals. I repeated the routine a few times.  Each time I poured on the marinade it would put the fire out some.  It smelled good but put the fire out.  No flare up, just smoke and steam.  I did cut back on the oil since I was cooking dark meat.  

I used the lid also.    Go figure. :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

Cliff, after the first 5 minutes on the grill, as I turned each piece I dunked it into the marinade then put it on the grill. On the times it was going direct, you have to stand there and babysit it or it will burn, I also added extra sugar to my marinade, I have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2006)

That looked really good Cliff


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 1, 2006)

Absolutley..that looks great. 
I don't have a plan B. I do mine entirely on the gasser.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 1, 2006)

Cliff, that's a Weber kettle, right?  Did you know you can grab the grill
with tongs and spin it around?  It gets hung a little sometimes, but if you build your fire on one side, you can spin the grill so that the meat
goes away from over the fire, then splash on your marinade, then spin the meat back over the fire.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2006)

Cappy invented spinning the grill! He did that right after he invented spinning the records!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 1, 2006)

I do the rack spin thing also.  I was doing it the way some guy named Larry suggested.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you can spin the grill so that the meat
> goes away from over the fire, then splash on your marinade, then spin the meat back over the fire.



Cappy,

Do you marinade indirect and cook direct  ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 2, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1tlf7f4j] you can spin the grill so that the meat
> goes away from over the fire, then splash on your marinade, then spin the meat back over the fire.



Cappy,

Do you marinade indirect and cook direct  ?[/quote:1tlf7f4j]

well I've never had the problem you had...most of the time I'm flipping the chicken a lot, and basting over the heat, but I certainly do spin the grill quite often, mainly for the opposite reason...to prevent flare-ups.
For chicken, I use a pretty hot fire, cause I worry about chicken more
than anything ...my guess is you didn't have enough coals in there, or
they had burned too low.  They more you use it, the more you'll be able to guess how long the meat should be over the coals.  The Kettle's grate is not far from the coals, so I keep a close eye on it while it's direct.
If I need to get a beer, I spin it indirect and spin it back after my trip to the fridge.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":10gxj01w][quote="Captain Morgan":10gxj01w] you can spin the grill so that the meat
> goes away from over the fire, then splash on your marinade, then spin the meat back over the fire.



Cappy,

Do you marinade indirect and cook direct  ?[/quote:10gxj01w]

well I've never had the problem you had...most of the time I'm flipping the chicken a lot, and basting over the heat, but I certainly do spin the grill quite often, mainly for the opposite reason...to prevent flare-ups.
For chicken, I use a pretty hot fire, cause I worry about chicken more
than anything ...my guess is you didn't have enough coals in there, or
they had burned too low.  They more you use it, the more you'll be able to guess how long the meat should be over the coals.  The Kettle's grate is not far from the coals, so I keep a close eye on it while it's direct.
If I need to get a beer, I spin it indirect and spin it back after my trip to the fridge.[/quote:10gxj01w]

Why don't you just yell over to Bill to bring you one! He probably is gonna be eating dinner on you!


----------

